# Sram WiFli noisy?



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello,
For those that run a WiFli derailleur, is it any noisier than a short cage? I have never been able to get my drivetrain quiet: about 2000 miles on it, checked RD adjustment several times, checked hanger alignment, B-screw is right, run a KMC X10SL with Chain-L lube, both SRAM and Shimano cassettes. It has always shifted perfectly but nowhere as quiet as my Campy Centaur. Did I miss anything? Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Nope...they're generally a little noisier. The bigger the cogs, the harder it is to make them run quietly.


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thx CX. Maybe I'll get a short cage and a small cassette since I only ride hills a couple of times a year.


----------



## KCTele (Apr 6, 2010)

I ran the KMC chain for about 3500 miles. Switched to the PC1051 chain this spring. Have about 500 miles on it now. I'm running a Force wifli setup & to me, it seems a bit quieter & seems to shift a bit smoother up front than with the KMC.


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

UPDATE: Replaced the KMC X10SL with a Dura-Ace 7901 and the drivetrain is as silent as my Campy Centaur. Hope it helps somebody; I was ready to give up on SRAM.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Torelli4 said:


> UPDATE: Replaced the KMC X10SL with a Dura-Ace 7901 and the drivetrain is as silent as my Campy Centaur. Hope it helps somebody; I was ready to give up on SRAM.


*+1* . . . The Dura-Ace chain made a very noticeable difference with the standard, compact gearing on my Rival equipped Scott Addict too. And, they seem to last forever, according to my cheap Park chain stretch gauge.


----------

